# Humpback Browning shotgun HELP



## Lorren68 (Feb 8, 2007)

My friend has an old browning humpback that belonged to his dad who got it when he was 16 (the dad not my friend) anyway we were shooting skeet the other day when he showed it to me, but it would not cycle with low brass loads.  I know you can adjust it to cycle different loads but I can not remember exactly how I know you remove the retaining cap on the forend and the mechanisim is contained in this area but I cannot remember beyond that.  I would appreciate any help I could get expecially a web site that would show this procedure. 

Thanks Everyone


----------



## pmcIntosh (Feb 8, 2007)

This browning is A-5 and has ring in the forarm that have to be chage when shooting low power or high power shells the quest to you is a Magnum 3 inch or 2 3/4 gun. it should say on the left side of the gun. Paul


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 8, 2007)

*A-5*

It is a 2 3/4 gun and thanks for the info.


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 8, 2007)

Here ya Go,


----------



## pmcIntosh (Feb 9, 2007)

can not get better than this. Good Hunting Paul


----------



## Lorren68 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Feb 10, 2007)

*Recoil Compression Rings....*



Gun Docc said:


> Here ya Go,



I hope this also helps clarify and explain what GunDoc posted. It will also HELP PREVENT LOSING THESE RINGS if you separate them from your gun.

I have an Ithaca 900 which uses a "barrel recoil" system similar to the Browning "Humpback" and they use very similar operating system/components.  The Ithaca 300 uses a similar system too.

The first step in doing this is to open the bolt and lock it to the rear and then simply unscrew the magazine tube/barrel retaining cap and forearm assy to access the barrel assy. Then pull the barrel off the magazine tube far enough to access the "compression ring" assy. 

NOTE:
You do not have to always COMPLETELY REMOVE the "tapered cone" ring from the gun when you are converting the gun for shooting "low brass" field loads. This "tapered cone" ring has a "tapered cone" side and a "FLAT SIDE". 

2-3/4" Guns: (1 Compression ring & 1 Tapered cone/flat ring)
All you really have to do is turn the "TAPERED CONE" RING AROUND SO THAT THE FLAT SIDE IS FACING THE SPLIT COMPRESSION RING. 
To convert back to "Heavy Loads" turn this "tapered cone" ring back so the cone side is facing the "split compression ring".

3" Guns: (2 Compression rings & 3 Tapered cone/flat rings)
To convert to light "low-brass" field loads turn the TWO CENTER "TAPERED CONE" RINGS so the cones sides FACE EACH OTHER, then turn the "TAPERED CONE" RING next to the spring so that the CONE SIDE FACES THE SPRING.

3" Guns using 2-3/4" high-brass/heavy loads:
(This may only be necessary if the gun fails to cycle properly when using these loads when set up for 3" loads.)

In this case you want to disable only ONE of the SPLIT COMPRESSION RINGS by turning the TWO REAR "TAPERED CONE" RINGS nearest the recoil spring with the FLAT SIDE FACING THEIR CORRESPONDING "COMPRESSION RING".


WARNING:
DO NOT SHOOT MAGNUM/HEAVY LOADS IN YOUR GUN WHEN IT IS SETUP FOR SHOOTING "LOW-BRASS" FIELD LOADS! 

This allows the barrel assy to recoil VERY HARD against the receiver assy and can cause the stock to split where it mounts to the receiver at the tang assy, or damage the receiver barrel slide-stop assy.
(Please don't ask me how I know this is true.)    

Take the time to disassemble the forearm assy and check the setting of the "COMPRESSION RING" ASSY GROUP _before you go into the field to hunt_.

REASSEMBLY is simply a reversal of the disassembly procedure. DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN THE MAGAZINE CAP ASSY! (You want to be able to remove it in the field if needed, without tools.)

ADDED CAUTION:
DO NOT OIL OR USE A SILICONE CLOTH ON THE MAGAZINE TUBE OR ANY OF THESE "COMPRESSION RING" COMPONENTS. Keep them clean and dry from any type of lubricants. Any oil/lube on these components will affect the "recoil" control system used in these types of guns.


----------



## madrabbit (Feb 11, 2007)

*question*

So this should also be for the old Remingtons that were made on the old Browning humpback patent??  correct??


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 13, 2007)

> So this should also be for the old Remingtons that were made on the old Browning humpback patent?? correct??



Yes.

Also no matter what you do, the Browning action may not work with light target loads.


----------

